

Ask HN: Free or very cheap marketing suggestions for startups - ddbb

For a small (1 person) startup without any funding and looking for marketing strategies, what do you suggest?<p>I came up with a few ideas that I have been using lately, but would love to hear from you all.<p>My ideas:<p>-Register on forums/mailing lists that are close to what I am doing and start participating and when possible pointing out my product. I am noticing that sometimes with a good answer (even without pointing my product), people will follow the link on my profile ...<p>-Switching the referrer on my browser to always point to my domain ... Ok, I did that a while ago I am seeing people going to my site from their awstats/webalizer pages, but don't know if it can cause damage at the long run (just trying).<p>That's it...
======
asimjalis
Here is another tip. Put your URL on your account page in HN. Also I think
posting anonymously is overrated. If you post with your real name people are
more likely to remember you, your site, and your product.

~~~
ddbb
Most people who post anonymously are afraid of doing something wrong (or
saying something stupid) and losing respect for that. Either that, or they are
trolls.

But thanks for the tip. I will update my HN profile and hope to do not say
stupid things :)

------
radu_floricica
Put your product in your signature, and make it as proeminent as you like.
Then help people in related forums.

------
mahmud
Handshakes are good too.

------
newacc
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=527946>

[http://www.techipedia.com/2007/internet-marketing-best-
blog-...](http://www.techipedia.com/2007/internet-marketing-best-blog-posts/)

